# Patrick McGoohan - The Prisoner



## Starbeast (May 16, 2010)

Part 1​ 





 
Part 2​


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 17, 2010)

And interesting interview, with some fascinating revelations (a pity McGoohan doesn't understand the meaning of the word "allegory," but at least it was clear what _he_ meant by it).  Thanks for posting this, Starbeast.

But as the header says, the Interviews sub-forum is meant for: 





> Exclusive interviews by the chronicles network



so I've moved this thread to General TV Discussion.  It will probably attract more attention here anyway.


----------

